# Axixtech MB-30



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am spending $200 on a minibar... Can't see spending more on a blinking light. 

Leaning towards the Axixtech MB-30 / 5 yr warranty (I'm at $190 shipped). Everything I read is positive and I like the smaller size. The SNM EBR is in the same price range slightly larger,saw a few others... 

Any reason not to get the Axixtech... ?

gb


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm looking at the same light....snm had it for $180 I think on black Friday I was about to get it, but didn't find much reviews.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm just going to pull the trigger on it tomorrow.

Truck will be ready and it's a reasoanble proce. Wither will be better than the rotator I currectly have.. I will post a review...

Gary


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Got the Axixtech in today. Smaller than I expected but it's a good looking light. Size might be a positive as I can keep in the cab when not in use and it won't eat what little storage I have. Might fit under a seat. Really bright with the sun down. Will check it during the day tomorrow. Has more than enough light patterns available. I got the magnetic version. Magnets are basic flat kind and they give you a thin plastic label to put over the edge of the feet/magnets. I will improve on that as I don't trust them not scratching the roof. The cord is nice heavy diameter, straight and plenty long enough. I hate those curly cords on the cheap rotator I have. 

First impression is it's well built. 
I expect it's going to fit my needs well and for under $200 delivered it's very reasonable. 

gb


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

The axxixtech lights are nice, I have the $220 minibar that SNM offers from them and I love it, never had a problem and its bright! 

I thought the same thing about the feet so I mounted it to my Back Rack, looks nice, and now it wont fly away on the highway!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Considering this bar. I like how compact it is. SNM has it for $200 on it's site http://www.strobesnmore.com/Axixtech-MB30-Mini-LED-Lightbar.html


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

The Axxitech has been a great little light. I would highly recommend it.

Gary


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

The Axixtech bar is very nice, priced right, and very bright. They are small but they do pack a huge punch. They are about the size of a frisbee but more oval.


----------

